# royal baby's



## bussers (Aug 2, 2011)

a few royal's that have hatched over last couple of day's


----------



## 10hcaro (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow they are nice . Is it hard keeping the temps ok with your weather? I was in Yorkshire at Christmas and it was freezing!


----------



## bussers (Aug 2, 2011)

a few more pic's



10hcaro said:


> Wow they are nice . Is it hard keeping the temps ok with your weather? I was in Yorkshire at Christmas and it was freezing!


cheer's 
no it's not too bad the cold weather help's to get the night time temp's down during breeding not that royal's need it it help's with my other stuff though womas bhp's and angolan python's


----------



## Pinoy (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrats, they look great!

Royals is a way better name than ball lol. 

Even the story behind it is better lol.


----------



## K3nny (Aug 2, 2011)

what pairings did you do? think you may have posted it on another thread but not sure 
i see some spiders (?) there, but whats the ones that you held in your hand? is the left one a normal?

with this species its sorta hard to keep track with the amount of morphs... mind boggling


----------



## bussers (Aug 2, 2011)

K3nny said:


> what pairings did you do? think you may have posted it on another thread but not sure
> i see some spiders (?) there, but whats the ones that you held in your hand? is the left one a normal?
> 
> with this species its sorta hard to keep track with the amount of morphs... mind boggling


the one's in my hand came from a normal het albino X lesser platinum pairing only 2 good eggs hatched normal and a lesser platinum

the other pairing was spiderXpastel, hatched 1 normal 1 pastel 1 spider and 3 bumble bees = spider pastels,( the light coloured spiders)


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 3, 2011)

god damn rub it in a little bit


----------



## Retic (Aug 3, 2011)

Well done, I love Royals, they are the perfect python species for beginners and experienced keepers alike.


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice I do wish we could legally own exotics here allowed to own them in almost every other country in the world our government is so narrow minded


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 3, 2011)

pythrulz said:


> Very nice I do wish we could legally own exotics here allowed to own them in every other country in the world our government is so narrow minded


Cough cough, stupidest thing I've heard all day.
Not all countries are, anyway, should we risk our environment just so some people can have the pleasure of owning an exotic?

Anyway, very nice snakes and I hope i didnt just unintentionally start yet another debate about exotics.


----------



## edstar (Aug 3, 2011)

wow that's awesome


----------



## bussers (Aug 6, 2011)

more baby royal's on the way hopefully had this clutch of 7 eggs and 1 slug waiting for me when i got in off night shift wednesday morning
pairing was het albino X het albino finger's crossed for a yellow baby or 2


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 6, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Cough cough, stupidest thing I've heard all day.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> In the right hands they would make wonderful PETS, understanding they would hurt our environment, i think our "government" should cut us some slack, if they let people export all our native animals why the hell shouldnt we be able to import? People in america are able to own suger gliders, olive oythons, beardies and every god damn animal that is native to australia i no doubtably think they would be able to get a kangeroo or a koala at the right price, at the end of the day its just plain not fair


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 6, 2011)

Fan...bloody...tastic !!!!


----------



## Jen (Aug 6, 2011)

Sigh, Bussers I am so very jealous.
Kimberlyann - who determines who the 'right' hands are?


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 6, 2011)

Well you are all worried about getting reptiles from Africa mainlanders have a large range to choose from , just think about tasmanians we have 1 dragon 1 skink that is handlable (blue tonuge) multiple little skinks and 3 elapids ... Do you feel sorry for me yet? We don't even have pythons


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 6, 2011)

Australias environment is too delicate, we are an island after all. And if the American ecosystem is being destroyed by exotics, why should we join them?


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 6, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Australias environment is too delicate, we are an island after all. And if the American ecosystem is being destroyed by exotics, why should we join them?


exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Retic (Aug 6, 2011)

Is it any wonder keepers from overseas just don't bother posting here. Why does this have to become yet another pointless debate ? Just enjoy the beautiful animals.


----------

